#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Accidents / Incidents / Near misses

## sri2cool4u

Hi Guys,



As we all know, safety is a day to day learning process, and is best learnt by sharing. We have been so good in this forum sharing Safety related information so far.

I thought it would be good for us to share the Accidents / Incidents / Near misses experienced in their related industry and will work on Investigation through the experience of experts in this forum. This way I think we will be able to get learn, understand and mitigate such an Accidents in our environment.

To start with I thought I would start with one of the Incident that I had experienced in my work experience in one of a chemical industry.

A hydrogenator reactor was filled with solvent (Ethanol) and catalyst (through a catalyst charging pot on top of the reactor) and pressurised with hydrogen upto a pressure of 30 barg. As the hydrogenation reaction (absortion of hydrogen through the solvent) is faster in the initial stages, it took 30 min to stabilise the hydrogen pressure in the reactor. The pressure in the reactor was monitored through the DCS. Suddenly the hydrogen leaked through the catalyst pot and was ignited (hydrogen fires are invisible). immediately the hydrogen was depressurised using nitrogen and the hydrogen fire was put off by the application of fire fighting systems.

This is just a brief note on the incident, If anyone is interested to proceed with this incident or come with their own incident from their industry they can.

Let us share, investigate, understand and mitigate.

Everyone is free to share their own perspective

Regards

SriSee More: Accidents / Incidents / Near misses

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## ivanilych

You can sign up to Chemical Safety Board (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) RSS Feeds for latest incident reports and videos (also on YouTube). Check also the EPA and OSHA news releases, also available in RSS format for constant update - as for facilities outside of the US, I would be happy to hear a good manner of keeping up with news there.

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi Ivanilych,

Thank you for your references.

What we are trying to do here is make people come out with the accident / incident / near missed that they face in their industry and others to investigate and understand the problem to ensure it is not repeated in other places.

Anyhow thank you for your reference

----------


## luckyankit

Dear All,

While surfing net i found these usful article for the current running topic.

Rail Tank Car Collapse
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Possible Causes of Accident on a Project/ Process

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks & Regards
Ankit

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi All,

Hope some of you would have come across the Buncefield Incident. This did give a breakthrough for Explosion modeling and the differences in the present modelling and design of oil storage facilities.

For those who are not aware of, here is the link which gives the details of the incident investigation, recommendations raised etc . . . 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## saleh_hoydi

Dear All,

I'm already joint to this useful forum, and it's a good idea Sri2cool4u come over it. And it was not bad idea that the participated friends posted some releated links and thank for both of them. In my opinion, it would be better for us to share A / I / Near miss's that we faced in our industry with our own investigation and comments releted, for sure we cant forget to post pictures and/or illustration for the A/I/N. I think that's what Sri meant?.

Thanks.

----------


## sri2cool4u

You are absolutely right soleh, that is how thinks can be learnt the easier and knowledge can be shared. More over this could help us prevent the similar hazard situation in where we work day to day

Regards

----------


## Mohamed

*What happened?* 

􀂃 The two welders were Welding the 36'' final tie
from piping system to exchanger (1B vessel 1E-
0604).
􀂃 After completion of external root and hot pass
weld on piping connection to vessel (1B vessel 1E-
0604), one welder made an unauthorized confined
space entry into the vessel to check welding root
pass. He was thought that the argon purge was off
but one valve was not completely closed and one
purge line remained on. This resulted in the argon
atmosphere being sustained within the vessel, in
addition to the removal of the purge plug which
increased the concentration of argon in the vessel
as one argon hose was still on and was now leaking
into the vessel directly. So the first welder
collapsed, the second entered to affect rescue, but
unfortunately both welders were overcome by lack
of oxygen and collapsed inside the vessel.

      36     

.(1B vessel 1E-   ( 0604
          ,  


         .   


        .


.

_ MORE DETAILS IN ATTACHED FILE_

----------


## splendor

why your are pointing finger, this the first mistake for accident investigation ...

----------


## safetyuser

> Hi Guys,
> 
> As we all know, safety is a day to day learning process, and is best learnt by sharing. We have been so good in this forum sharing Safety related information so far.
> 
> I thought it would be good for us to share the Accidents / Incidents / Near misses experienced in their related industry and will work on Investigation through the experience of experts in this forum. This way I think we will be able to get learn, understand and mitigate such an Accidents in our environment.
> 
> To start with I thought I would start with one of the Incident that I had experienced in my work experience in one of a chemical industry.
> 
> A hydrogenator reactor was filled with solvent (Ethanol) and catalyst (through a catalyst charging pot on top of the reactor) and pressurised with hydrogen upto a pressure of 30 barg. As the hydrogenation reaction (absortion of hydrogen through the solvent) is faster in the initial stages, it took 30 min to stabilise the hydrogen pressure in the reactor. The pressure in the reactor was monitored through the DCS. Suddenly the hydrogen leaked through the catalyst pot and was ignited (hydrogen fires are invisible). immediately the hydrogen was depressurised using nitrogen and the hydrogen fire was put off by the application of fire fighting systems.
> ...



Absolutely

Maybe most of you already know this up-to-date website, anyway 

Step Change in Safety **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


regards

----------


## goldmarlboro

thanks

----------


## safetyuser

Again on learning from accidents:

Trevor Kletz, "What Went Wrong?"

for those interested, no upload please ask at this safety.user@yahoo.it



hope it helpsSee More: Accidents / Incidents / Near misses

----------


## lucksravi

It is only the front page.It does not ahve any more details.

----------


## safetyuser

> It is only the front page.It does not ahve any more details.



yes sir, it is only the front page: the details are the title "What Went Wrong 4th ed." and the author, T. Kletz

now I add the editor: Gulf Professional Publishing
as i told, I cannot post the whole book: should someone be interested I can send by email. just write to safety.user@yahoo.it

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi Everybody,

Thnks for ur interest in sharing incidents.

Please find the latest Buncefield incident report which gives more insight about the root cause.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nael

Hi all
can you please kindly email me the attachment of this titlt  (Accidents / Incidents / Near misses) on my email

N_alkhamisee@yahoo.com 

many thanks for your help

----------


## seahawk.park

Good Day all 
I am looking for well servicing SOPs
Any possibility you may have  this to share

----------


## zan's

Thanks

----------


## zan's

I'm looking for internal audit of safety format

Thanks

----------


## Hydrocarbon

Siri,

Thanks for sharing yor experience with us. If we fail to learn from the lessons of others - we fail the people we are striving to protect.

Hydrocarbon

----------


## king_himself88

I found this site to be a very useful platform:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

king_himself88, thank you

Regards

----------


## red100rose

Thanks a lot.

----------


## colinfoong

safety is a mental attitude. culture plays a big part in shaping a positive approach to safety. I am working on a project in a middle eastern country. It is a huge learning to change the mind set and acceptance of the local work force and management that SAFETY PAYS. With people dying everyday from suicide bombings, traffic accidents, it is not surprise anymore to hear such response ' people die everyday, it is OK if I die'. They don't seemed to care about the ones they leave behind if it happens to them. But, really? There are also some exception. It was shared to us in a meeting Safety Moment recently that a young national worked at a concrete batching plant. He observed concrete mix  'overflowing' from a tall hopper everyday, and took the initiative to scrapped it off daily. He later left for a better job elsewhere. Some months later, he  heard of a fatal accident at the batching plant. The tall hopper collapsed and unfortunately killed a worker. The cause given was no one identified the risk to bother to clean the 'overflowing ' concrete mix, and it accumulated to such an extend that it caused the hopper to become unstable and collapsed. We all have similar experience when we noticed something not quite right for the first time and felt a little concern, but after sometime, it becomes 'normal' and see it no more, until an incident happened. Safety is everyone's responsibility, a change in mind set that every little effort that we put in can help to save a life some day, will make our workplace a safer place to work. Have a safe 2014!

See More: Accidents / Incidents / Near misses

----------


## f81aa

Hi colinfoong:

I agree with you. I wish to you and everybody else a Safe and Happy New Year 2014!

Regards

----------


## red100rose

Happy new year

----------


## johnamedy

Hi Ivanilych,

What we are trying to do here is make people come out with the accident / incident / near missed that they face in their industry and others to investigate and understand the problem to ensure it is not repeated in other places.You are absolutely right soleh, that is how thinks can be learnt the easier and knowledge can be shared. More over this could help us prevent the similar hazard situation in where we work day to day

----------


## levi

Accidents in this field are unavoidable at times, but still most of them can be averted with proper training to the workers and safety measures. Last month's explosion on an offshore oil & gas platform run by Petrobras had sent a shock wave among the workers in this field. Allegations indicate that the company is having several contract workers who are not qualified to safely operate the equipments, thus putting people and installations at risk. Companies should take the required measures by giving proper training to the workers so that the precious lives of many can be saved from such fatal accidents; they should also take cues from accidents that have already happened to avoid similar instances. This is just one instance, while there have been many more accidents like these happening often.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Link for ebook attached :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdjaved91

Hello Everybody,
I am new to this forum and new to the field of Health,Safety and Environment.
In my pursue to make a presentation on incident investigation I am here to get ideas on this topic from Senior and qualified members.
Incident investigation is near miss and different from accident investigation So what goes into in- depth analysis of Incident investigation?
I have to make a report of 50 pages  and give a presentation on this.Please tell me what are the basic elements to be covered?
Is it the same Event tree analysis,Faul tree analysis,Hazop and QRA?
your response is appreciated.

----------


## akbavra

Hello,

You can get lots of Accident Investigation Presentations from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akbavra

Hello,

You can get lots of Accident Investigation Presentations from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## patsyconnelly

Sonu-Exchange is captivated to advance specific online coin exchange advantages despite dis*****ing a respectable and centered rates of exchange.. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

yes cinema      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

for good      :Wink:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Michaelmow

yes good     ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Accidents / Incidents / Near misses

----------


## Michaelmow

for you     ) 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AidanHoude

thanks a lots.

----------

